# Best Tremolo Stabilizer



## Count_Dissident (Feb 8, 2010)

I am looking for the best tremolo stabilizer I can get. Something that allows me to "Drop D" a double locking FR on the fly would be great. Tuning stability after string breakage would be wonderful!  Does anything exist that really works?


----------



## Elysian (Feb 8, 2010)

Google the Tremel-no.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 8, 2010)

Tremol-No.

The inventor actually lives right outside of Columbus, so he might be near you too!


----------



## Phlegethon (Feb 8, 2010)

I would recommend a tremol-no . . they have a lot of options to make sure that they fit any number of double locking trems and fit the bill perfectly. 

if you're looking for something simpler then a trem stop might be the ticket. it's simpler than the tremol-no but requires hole drilling 

here's the tremol-no 

Tremol-No&#8482;

and here would be a simple backstop from floyd upgrades

Tremolo Stopper [TRS001] - $19.95 : FloydUpgrades.com!, Floyd Rose Tremolo Upgrades


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 8, 2010)

Definitely. I had a tremol-no, all trems should come standard with them IMO.


----------



## TheWreck (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice accessory that Tremol-No! I'll get one of those!


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2010)

Tremol-No. 

/thread


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 8, 2010)

there's copies of ibanez's defuct backstop on ebay, it was amazing, or well, it allows Steve Vai to abuse of his trem anyway


----------



## playstopause (Feb 8, 2010)

Rick said:


> Tremol-No.
> 
> /thread



\thread

Personally, I would go with a Tremol-No. Heard about it?

/thread.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Feb 8, 2010)

9 VOLT batterie OR BLOCK OF WOOD!!!


----------



## meisterjager (Feb 9, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Definitely. I had a tremol-no, all trems should come standard with them IMO.


 
Argh, you has a T-no? I've been wanting to pick one up for a while, but don't know how solidly they lock down the trem. I mean.. I want fixed-bridge stability - I may be going from Bb down to F on the fly, you reckon it'd keep everything else stable? If not, I'll find a nice lump of mahogany


----------



## sublevel (Feb 9, 2010)

I have one fitted to my RG and so far no problem detuned from standard B to drop A.


----------



## meisterjager (Feb 9, 2010)

Hm.. still kinda worried it won't be solid enough. I'm gonna just have to suck it up and buy a hardtail 7 very soon


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 9, 2010)

Kornfann1024 said:


> 9 VOLT batterie OR BLOCK OF WOOD!!!



DUDE!  i do that all the time


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Feb 9, 2010)

AeonSolus said:


> DUDE!  i do that all the time



i only had to do it with my dean ml....my ibanez S470DXQM witht he zr trem has no problems like this...even tho i cant play it nemore its still my favorite


----------



## prowler (Feb 9, 2010)

Tremol-No, hands down.


----------



## pink freud (Feb 9, 2010)

Kornfann1024 said:


> BLOCK OF WOOD!!!


----------



## Duraesu (Feb 9, 2010)

people, he asked for a trem stabilizer not a trem blocker!! hehe


*Hipshot Tremsetter*

*Goldo Black Box*


oooor...spend a lot and get a Edge Zero trem


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 9, 2010)

The kahler hybrid is the best tremelo stabalizer. You screw in a hexscrew and the bridge is locked.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Feb 9, 2010)

_velkan said:


> people, he asked for a trem stabilizer not a trem blocker!! hehe
> 
> 
> *Hipshot Tremsetter*
> ...




find a soft enought wood and it serves as both


----------



## Ultraworld (Feb 9, 2010)

Kornfann1024 said:


> 9 VOLT batterie OR BLOCK OF WOOD!!!


 
That's the first thing that came to mind


----------



## lefty robb (Feb 9, 2010)

AeonSolus said:


> there's copies of ibanez's defuct backstop on ebay, it was amazing, or well, it allows Steve Vai to abuse of his trem anyway


 

It is only used to help the trem return correctly and stiffen the trem to allow more unison bends, it does not allow something like a d-tuna to preform properly, for that, you need the trem blocked.


Tremol-no is the shit, had one when they first came out, sadly sold the guitar I put it in


----------



## sublevel (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Duraesu (Feb 10, 2010)

Kornfann1024 said:


> find a soft enought wood and it serves as both






the OP is asking for a trem stabilizer, not a blocker, its two different things.


----------



## Afterthaut (Feb 10, 2010)

Contrary to what other's have said, I would not recommend the Tremel-no. I had one on my strat and though you can lock it to allow for easy drop tuning, I had some deal breaking issues. First, the unit did not sit low enough in the trem cavity to allow the back plate to be used. I didn't like this because since it was exposed slightly, the thumb wheel could be accidentally loosened (while playing live and moving around for example) causing you a big tuning issue. Second, under use, the trem didn't stay in tune as well as it did in the stock configuration. I could hear noise coming from the tremel-no when I used the trem (friction). I messed with it constantly to try and line the unit up so this wouldn't happen but never got it there. Third, it is way over engineered to be a simple trem blocking device (too many small movable parts). I could just see the thing coming apart at a gig (again, the unit is partially exposed) and ruining a song at the very least. As you guys that play out know, bad things always happen at the worst possible time... simple is better. 

I would recommend this instead:
Tremolo Stopper [TRS001] - $19.95 : FloydUpgrades.com!, Floyd Rose Tremolo Upgrades

Simple and effective.

I realize alot of folks like the Tremel-no, so your mile may vary. I just wanted to add a different point of view.


----------

